# Tremendous Porsche GT3RS Project Video



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

1,053 miles separate the owner and our facility but still, this is the 2nd car he has had us perform our services on. He wanted the best and that's what he got.

We picked the car up from the dealership out of state(about 3 hours away) and towed it back to our facility in our enclosed car hauler.

Once back in our facility, we began by performing a thorough and safe wash and decontamination to strip away any wax, sealant, glaze, bonded contaminates or polish residue. This allowed us to inspect the condition of the clear coat. As you can see in the video, the clear coat had intensive sanding marks, scratches and haze. We performed a paint correction service to level the defects before installing paint protection film.

Once the car was perfected, we washed it again to remove existing dust and started on a full body Clear Guard Nano paint protection film wrap.

After the wrap was completed, we installed Modesta BC-04 to give it the most mac-daddy gloss possible coupled with the easiest washes imaginable.

The wheels and calipers were coated with Modesta BC-06 which has industry leading heat resistance to ensure track time never breaks down the coating.

Finally, when she was all buttoned up she was towed back up to Michigan.

Thanks for watching and be sure to subscribe and share if you enjoyed our production.


----------

